
3 days fasting experiment - algui91
https://medium.com/better-humans/a-surprising-thing-happened-when-i-stopped-eating-for-3-days-ee1fe8b426cf
======
occitan
"The most surprising thing, indeed -- despite always -- being repulsed by
articles with click-baity titles, in the past -- suddenly I found myself
overcome by an irresistible urge to start posting with titles as gimmicky and
catchy as my imagination could come up with!

~~~
SiempreViernes
Thanks, but please close your quote!

